# Opening hood on Massey Ferguson 35



## darceyhs (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello, I am trying to get the battery out of a mf 35 Diesel. I need to open the hood but the air intake is in the way to open it. I cannot see a simple way too remove the air intake. Was just wondering if anyone has one of these or has owned one in the past and knows how. I am sure it must be something simple. Thanks. Darcey


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy darceyhs, welcome to the tractor forum.

Are you referring to the air tube that goes down into the oil bath air cleaner? I think that is pushed in and pulls out. Just a friction fit. Don't get too rough with it, in case I'm wrong!


----------



## darceyhs (Dec 18, 2016)

Many thanks for the reply. Yes that is what I'm referring to. I have tried to pull it but not very hard so will try again tonight. It is probably a bit hard to pull becauwe it hasn't been moved for a while. Thanks. Darcey


----------



## darceyhs (Dec 18, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy darceyhs, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Are you referring to the air tube that goes down into the oil bath air cleaner? I think that is pushed in and pulls out. Just a friction fit. Don't get too rough with it, in case I'm wrong!


I tried it tonight and no luck, I tried pretty hard. I would have thought there might be someone around who owns or had owned one in the past. The owner of the tractor, my grandfather has dementure so I don't think he could remember. But I will ask him. I'm assuming it must be something rather than undoing bolts as that would be annoying to undo every time you opened the bonnet.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your air intake tube is probably rusted in place. Try spraying some penetrating oil on it. I attached pictures below of the MF35 oil bath air cleaner and a long intake tube and a short intake tube


----------



## darceyhs (Dec 18, 2016)

HarveyW said:


> Your air intake tube is probably rusted in place. Try spraying some penetrating oil on it. I attached pictures below of the MF35 oil bath air cleaner and a long intake tube and a short intake tube


Thanks very much. Will try this. Is very helpful


----------

